# f-8 crusader jet



## honesto (Mar 3, 2010)

Anybody experience in extracting precious metal parts of an f-8 crusader jet/ jet engine .My friends have dumped me 19 engines, plus another 8 still intact. They were able to buy it as scrap from the philippine airforce.I have started to segregate 1 engine, and noticed some silver in the wiring, platinum in the contacts, maybe also in the nozzle tips, a lot of aluminum, nickle alloys titanium alloys , tin, copper silver wires any info i can get would be of much help.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 3, 2010)

Where are you located ? What's wrong with the engines that you know. What's the story ? Don't tear them apart yet. Fill me in here.


----------



## honesto (Mar 3, 2010)

I am located in Manila, Philippines. Nothing is wrong with the engines , they are all junk by the Philippine airforce. 1 lot of 19 engines they made a deal of valuing at 15oo pesos per kilo. 1 us dollar is 46 pesos. My friend asked me to take a look and extract precious metals because that may be a way of getting back his money. The other lot are 8 f-8 fighters intact. to which they have paid for at 8o,ooo pesos each. My friends are looking for a market or a deal which can make us money. Or if none after test and assays are done to scrap and extract. Its tedious and time consuming work so anyway to shorten it to make money is fine by us.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 4, 2010)

What's that thing weigh about 5,000 lbs ?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 4, 2010)

honesto said:


> The other lot are 8 f-8 fighters intact. to which they have paid for at 8o,ooo pesos each.



What kind of deal are you looking for on this?


----------



## honesto (Mar 4, 2010)

First lot of 19 engines wigh in at more than 36 tons or at 2.2lb per kilo is at 79200 lbs. The other lot of 8 f-8 fighters intact scrap weighs in at 72 tons or weighs in at 158,400 lbs. Are you interested so i can try to hold the process for you, so you can participate. I hope you maybe able to respond quickly, and if we can make money honestly and with transparency by all means, and if there is any other means which may make your business comfortable please say so.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 4, 2010)

whooo. I would have to have some serious information first, but i do know people who might be interested in the engines and the planes. I would have to make some calls but like i said i would need all kinds of information.


----------



## honesto (Mar 4, 2010)

I know that is why i am also seeking information as i dont have much. Only what i can see with my naked eyes. There are a lot of metals in that aircraft engine but whether it is economic to extract or not is a market dependent question. Here in manila , some of the metals can be used to manufacture magwheels, cooking utensils , etc. The precious metals such as silver can be sold as it is made , the platinum at a discount , the platinum by metals practically lot sizes are to large for us to make, the gold lmer discounted 60 pesos. The titanium parts are stored for specialized buyers. I can only hold the process of converting it to money for a short while , unless some buyer says otherwise. I have already started to test parts from 1 jet engine for our local market. The start of serious acid boiling starts in a few hours time but other parts such as vanes shrouds , combustor are in storage. Hope to here your timely response.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 4, 2010)

honesto,

I spent several years specializing in the recovery and refining of precious metals from jet engine scrap on a large scale (sometimes, semi-loads) - mostly gold and silver but often Pd and, occasionally, Pt. I received only those parts that contained PMs from scrapyards that specialized in dismantling this type of scrap. The scrapyards used x-ray equipment to sort all of the various superalloys. The lots I received were always mixed and often I had no idea from what engines the various parts came from. I mainly received stators, stator segments, and fuel manifolds - the bulk of the PMs on these were contained in the Au/Ni, Ag/Cu, or Ag/Pd/Cu brazed joints. The gold braze is often used to attach all the vanes to the shrouds on the stators in the compressor section of the engine. I also did quite a few pitot tubes, helicopter blades, fuel line joints, etc. 

The various processes for extracting the PMs are difficult and they have always been trade secrets. Some were developed by me. Most of these processes remove the PMs selectively while leaving the alloys intact. I have never detailed how to process any of this stuff on this forum. As far as I know, I am the only one on the forum that has ever processed this material.

What type engine (engine number?) is on these F-8s?

In the late 70s, I was based in Hong Kong and made many trips to the Philippines scrounging PM electronic scrap from manufacturers.

PM me or send me an Email, if you would like.

Chris
[email protected]


----------



## Chumbawamba (Mar 4, 2010)

Can any of those F8's fly? If so, I'll be getting a one way ticket to the Phillipines and enrolling in fighter jet school immediately.

BTW, if anyone ever comes across the first version of the F-14 Tomcat then I'm interested in the flight computer and will pay good money for it for my collection.

This site has information and photos showing what it looks like:

http://microcomputerhistory.com


----------



## Irons (Mar 4, 2010)

Chumbawamba said:


> Can any of those F8's fly? If so, I'll be getting a one way ticket to the Phillipines and enrolling in fighter jet school immediately.
> 
> BTW, if anyone ever comes across the first version of the F-14 Tomcat then I'm interested in the flight computer and will pay good money for it for my collection.
> 
> ...



I'm sure the Iranians would love to have one too. 8)


----------



## Chumbawamba (Mar 4, 2010)

Exactly. Which is why I'll probably be extraordinarily lucky if I ever find one here in the States. I'll probably have better luck in some third world hovel that used to be a US ally.


----------



## dallasgoldbug (Sep 30, 2010)

Dont they have gold in the canopy windows, or is that just the commercial airline jets in the US?

Theres a lot of mill spec pins in there that would be nice


----------



## ACD (Apr 25, 2013)

I am looking for scrap jet engines and aircraft to recycle, I will travel to pick up and pay for shipping.
If anyone can help me I would be willing to pay for there finding services.

Dave
[email protected] 
952-224-2424 ext 2


Dual Accredited Member of the Aircraft Fleet Recycling Association

We buy aging aircraft and scrap turbine engines


----------

